
EU strikes deal on data protection rules - walterbell
http://www.politico.eu/article/deal-data-protection-laws-parliament-privacy-tech-digital/
======
cyann
_> "Companies that don’t abide by the rules will face fines up to 4 percent of
global sales."_

Ouch!

~~~
kuschku
And, for the case of subsidaries, etc, "one company" is equal to "the entity
that has access to the users data".

Want to share userdata with some subsidary? Then you also share responsibility
with them.

------
chatmasta
If the United States passed a "data protection" law like this at the federal
level, how would state governments react? What rights do states have to enact
their own regulations on data protection?

I expect we will see pushback from state governments against federal
regulators over the next few years in regards to "cyberspace" legislation.
States will enact different laws to attract businesses to their own
jurisdictions.

Perhaps we will see the emergence of some "preferred states" for datacenter
development and incorporation, just like we already see with, e.g. Delaware
C-Corp regulations.

~~~
JoshTriplett
> Perhaps we will see the emergence of some "preferred states" for datacenter
> development and incorporation, just like we already see with, e.g. Delaware
> C-Corp regulations.

Seems quite likely. Unless Europe wants to create its own version of the Great
Firewall of China, it'll get the same Internet as everyone else, with all the
same services available for people to choose from. Companies that actually
have offices in Europe might have to deal with these restrictions, but
companies that don't can continue to ignore them the same way they ignore what
any random country's Ministry of Misinformation might want censored.

If this escalates too much, it's possible that shipments of physical goods
might be impacted, but anything deliverable electronically can safely ignore
this.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Said while a Brazilian judge is about to have telcos nuke WhatsApp's access to
the country for 48 hours.

------
toyg
> _" This directive, the regulation and the recently agreed passenger name
> records directive were effectively bundled together as a package of laws."_

With one hand they give, with the other they take.

To be fair, I'm happy that outsourcers will feel a bit of heat - their
practices are mostly terrible. On the other hand, it's more red tape for an IT
sector recently saddled with VATMOSS and cookie law.

And of course, securinazis always get what they want, because terrorism.

~~~
danieldk
_On the other hand, it 's more red tape for an IT sector recently saddled with
VATMOSS and cookie law._

It's not just red tape. It is proper consumer protection:

 _Consumers will have the right to stop a firm using data when they close an
account, for example, or they can stop marketing companies from building a
data profile of them._

This sounds terrific to me and is long overdue. It's terrible that companies
can just track individuals across the Internet and build up profiles without
their consent. Or as bad, companies that don't allow you to close an account
or that keep your data after closing an account.

------
matt4077
“Ensuring that individuals don’t receive direct marketing messages any more
can only be done if the marketer can retain data in a suppression file,” said
Sébastien Houzé, secretary general of the Federation of European Directive and
Interactive Marketing.

Isn't that a pretty little md5(lie)?

~~~
rakk
If only ads were an opt-in kinda deal (which with a blocker they of course
are). I'd be happy to give you a short list of things I might be interested in
if you'd stop tracking me.

------
hankin
I find it kind of ironic that this announcement comes the same week that EU
leaders have been discussing better mechanisms to track suspects between EU
countries.

~~~
coldcode
The rules will likely not affect governments.

